# Bushcraft Shelter?



## MrSirLanceAlot (Oct 14, 2015)

So during my travels, when I find a place I would like to stay, I am going to go into the woods and build a shelter. I was going to dig about 3-4ft down and then build a moss roof and just try to conceal it as much as possible.

My question is, has anyone tried something similar to this? If so what was you're experience? What did you do for food? How long until someone stumbled on to your shelter? and so on..


----------

